# cigarette lighter help



## nixvaldez (Oct 5, 2011)

so i need to replace a fuse but idk which one here is a picture of my fuse box


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Given the choices, I would say the one listed as "front power socket." I usually just take a 12v test light and test them all; it only takes a few seconds and every now and then you'll run across a blown fuse you didn't know about.


----------

